# Portugese custard tarts



## Ishbel (May 2, 2006)

These are very popular in Portugal. One place in Belem, near Lisbon has the reputation for making the best custard tarts in Portugal. I think they probably deserve it, too.

Portugese custard tarts

150g plain flour 
80 ml water 
120g unsalted butter 

*Custard*
200 ml fresh milk 
20g cornflour 
1 pinch of cinnamon 
4 large egg yolks 
100 ml water 
200g caster sugar 

Make pastry by mixing the flour and first 80 mg measure of water in a bowl then chill (wrapped in cling film) for half an hour in the fridge. Take the dough out of the fridge and roll out the dough to a rectangle. Flatten butter to about half the size of the dough then place the margarine over one half of the dough, and then cover the butter with the remaining dough and seal the edges thoroughly.
Using a rolling pin, roll out the dough to a rectangle then fold the dough in thirds and roll out again. Roll out once more then roll the dough up - like for a Swiss roll.. Wrap the dough in cling film and chill for approx one hour.
Slice the dough roll into rounds about 5mm thick and place each in a small greased tart case, gently using your thumb and forefinger to flatten the dough over the entire tart case.

Boil the sugar and 100 ml water for 2 minutes then set aside.
Dissolve the corn flour in a bowl with a little cold water. Bring the milk to the boil then pour over the cornflour, whisking thoroughly to mix. Add the boiled sugar/water mixture and egg yolks and whisk thoroughly.
Pour the mixture into a jug then then pour the custard mixture into the tart cases, almost to the top. Bake the tarts in a very hot oven of 250C. for about 15-20 minutes or until golden. Sprinkle with a pinch of cinnamon and serve warm.


----------



## Haggis (May 2, 2006)

These are absolutely fantastic. If you haven't tried them you are truly missing out. Already have a recipe or two for these, but it's always good to have another one to compare and contrast. Thanks Ishbel.

Although it may be said that you would be able to use ready prepared puff pastry for the cases no?

In the suburb next to mine (and to some extent, my own) is where a fair amount of Sydney's Portuguese population reside. The Portuguese-style patisseries as well as restaurants serving good hearty peasant food are great. Oh and course let's not forget the copious amounts of charcoal-grilled chicken stores.


----------



## Ishbel (May 2, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> These are absolutely fantastic. If you haven't tried them you are truly missing out. Already have a recipe or two for these, but it's always good to have another one to compare and contrast. Thanks Ishbel.
> 
> Although it may be said that you would be able to use ready prepared puff pastry for the cases no?
> 
> In the suburb next to mine (and to some extent, my own) is where a fair amount of Sydney's Portuguese population reside. The Portuguese-style patisseries as well as restaurants serving good hearty peasant food are great. Oh and course let's not forget the copious amounts of charcoal-grilled chicken stores.


 
The coffee house at Belem is just amazing... it is HUGE and is crowded every day by people who buy huge platefuls of those tarts and dark, bitter coffee to go with them. YUM.

I'm sure you COULD use ready-made puff pastry - but the method I was taught was interesting, and quite different to the one I use for British style puff pastry.

I really enjoyed the cookery course in Lisbon. I always thought that Portugese food was a pale imitation of Spanish. It ain't so!

I have become addicted to white Port, instead of Fino sherry, as an aperitif.


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2006)

Ishbel, I really envy the way you get to travel around. Must be great fun!


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

It is!  That's the good thing about living in the UK; mainland Europe is only a hop-skip-and-jump away - and getting there is quite cheap , too.


----------



## Haggis (May 3, 2006)

> It is! That's the good thing about living in the UK; mainland Europe is only a hop-skip-and-jump away - and getting there is quite cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Looks around the borders of Australia...looks at New Zealand...*

Bah!


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

Heheheeeeeeeeee    - you see, small really IS beautiful, sometimes


----------



## petey (Aug 2, 2008)

Those custard tarts are really good. The Portuguese call them 'Pastel De Nata'


----------



## Nata (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all , i'm from a portuguese living for almost 2 years in London but not a really a chef i would like to know  if you could help me with this one. 
 Where to get the custard tarts "pasteis de nata" in Edinburgh, i know that in London is quite easy to get them and some of the portuguese bakeries send them to Scotland , but where to find them is the question?

 Thanks


----------



## shalinee (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe. I'll try to make it one of these days and let you know. I love Portuguese egg tarts. It is even as popular as in Malaysia. That just shows how good it is. It looks like a lot of sugar to me. Is it too sweet? Can I cut down on the sugar?


----------

